# Washing trailer



## straight_lines

I thought it would be cool to make a post about my current project I am taking on this month. I have wanted to build out a trailer for washing for some time and not have to transfer everything around like I do now. Plus its a great small business that I know I can build off of existing clientele and network. 

After I get the trailer I will be figuring out how I will configure everything. I have a good 4gpm washer and have a roof pump on order. I am also considering commercial flat work when I get things going. 

Rolling up and getting straight to work like the pros do with as little set up/break down time as possible. Looking forward to it I hate washing less than any job I do. :jester:


----------



## DeanV

I have been toying with that idea as well for a while. I would like to see what you come up with. A lot of time is spent switching over for washing (and, per my post in the OPPU thread, tendons damaged).


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Obviously Kens the guy. But I have to say that Dave Mack has quite the trailer setup. He posted some pictures here awhile back that had me drooling over his trailer.


----------



## straight_lines

I will be looking at a lot of set ups online. There are a couple of guys that have it figured out I am trying to be friends with.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

That's something I've always wanted to do, so I'll be eager to see what you come up with. I'd imagine Ken and other PW Pros could easily lend some great insight. They might suggest waiting until you get a bigger pump though, (5-8 gpm), especially if you're talking about permanently mounting it to a trailer. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## straight_lines

A higher flow pump is something that is in the works, as is a water heater. Just not in the budget right now.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

I hear that. I've been shopping around for quite a while, looking for either an amazing deal or for them to eventually be IN my budget. Good luck and post pics with progress plz. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## PressurePros

A trailer is a perfect setup for you guys. Hook up when you need it and have a pro setup which opens business opportunities and increases your efficiency. There are other guys with more insight into trailer setup than I am but feel free to give me a ring or shoot me a PM if you have any questions or want to avoid some common mistakes. You can always upgrade as you go so start with a strong base (double axle trailer) and you won't have any regrets later.


----------



## Dave Mac

Tommy you are going to love the business, I just recently dropped all painting and staining services, so I can focus 100% on washing.


----------



## straight_lines

I have a single axle trailer that is the right size but will be buying a dual as soon as I can. Found a used one on the way home Monday but it sold before I could get back to it. Guy told me it sat there for almost two months.


----------



## Rapid HotClean

Of course every market is different, but around here there's a ton of 'weekend warriors' cleaning concrete. Consequently there's not much money in it. 

House/building washing and roof cleaning are where it's at. 

Ted
http://rapidhotclean.com


----------



## Damon T

The only down side of a trailer is that sometimes it's hard to park. I almost bought an F150 off a guy this summer who had it all setup for washing. No canopy. Had a big lumber rack with 2 hose reels hung off it. Had the 8 gpm washer on a skid attached to the bed, and a 20 gal tank for chems etc. he actually up streams which I thought was odd. He dumped some bleach and soap into the 20 gallon tank and filled the rest with water and shot that though the pump. To each their own. But the truck seemed like a cool setup and easier to park. I have one 5'x8' cargo trailer that's great for leaving on job sites for a week or two but it can be a challenge driving daily. Some places and streets just don't lend themselves to a trailer, and that's a little one too. 
Anyways, keep us posted Tommy ! 


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## straight_lines

Price vs having to add another vehicle and not being able to use the equipment in a van or truck mount if the vehicle is down is why I think I want a trailer.


----------



## straight_lines

Window cleaning, does it make sense to not offer it as part of your service? Seems like a lot of work compared to house and roof washing. Being in coastal NC there are a ton of houses that need windows cleaned regularly. Salty ocean air makes them sticky and translucent. 

I have seen numbers being thrown around online $35 per, that would be around $1k to do a decent sized home.


----------



## Dave Mac

I know of lots of companies that do offer window cleaning and lots that don't offer it, for me personally the margins are to low, but if I had a bunch of guys it might be great add on.


----------



## straight_lines

Dave Mac said:


> I know of lots of companies that do offer window cleaning and lots that don't offer it, for me personally the margins are to low, but if I had a bunch of guys it might be great add on.


How labor intensive do you think it would be? Like I said the Atlantic ocean provides the need to clean regularly the rentals would need cleaning often during the season. If your average home is within those numbers it would be a good day margins wise.


----------



## benthepainter

straight_lines said:


> Price vs having to add another vehicle and not being able to use the equipment in a van or truck mount if the vehicle is down is why I think I want a trailer.


G'day SL

I bought this second little trailer it's great I use it for tip runs or just second jobs to carry duplicate gear I have in my main trailer 

Plus I have scored a few good size jobs just from the signage 

As the title is washing trailer lol

Even if I have to wash down I take the trailer as you can see my trucks hard cover isn't the most practical 
Can't fit anything in it with any height but I like it that way it's just a horse for my karts


----------



## Dave Mac

straight_lines said:


> How labor intensive do you think it would be? Like I said the Atlantic ocean provides the need to clean regularly the rentals would need cleaning often during the season. If your average home is within those numbers it would be a good day margins wise.


compared to painting it would be a walk in the park labor wise I bet, and I bet the margins are better then painting, if you go that route I would seriously check in to water fed poles that clean the out side of any two story window from the ground. I also think training employees would be a lot easier then painting. Also a very good source of repeat business. not sure if you have seen this forum but it is a world of knowledge, I mainly go their for business knowledge but they can give you the 411 on the technical stuff

http://windowcleaningresource.com/vBulletin/forum.php


----------



## Oden

straight_lines said:


> Window cleaning, does it make sense to not offer it as part of your service? Seems like a lot of work compared to house and roof washing. Being in coastal NC there are a ton of houses that need windows cleaned regularly. Salty ocean air makes them sticky and translucent. I have seen numbers being thrown around online $35 per, that would be around $1k to do a decent sized home.


I had the windows cleaned down the shore the one time. It wasn't $35. No way I would have went for that. But it was like $250 maybe for the whole house. And nothing special. He was probly there a hour.

Live and learn. I got a window washing kit. The squeeze and brush. It takes all of five minutes to clean a window.


----------



## Jmayspaint

I kinda like doing windows, not much money in it for the most part but it is a nice finishing touch to a paint or wash job. 

Old windows with storms can be a real pita to clean.


----------



## fortunerestoration

Great! Please keep us updated as you progress with your project. I hope we’ll see lots of pictures from you. Good luck ahead!


----------



## Ultimate

Tommy, let me know when your ready to make it happen. I'll spend a day with you and that should be time enough if all the pieces are there. We can get a parts list together via email. First thing is dual axle and a 250 + gal tank. From there you use what you have, then you can upgrade as you go.


----------



## straight_lines

Thanks for the offer John, as soon as I can get the funds I will be getting a dedicated trailer and bigger tank and reels! I have my single axle, and 100 gal that I have been using. 

Lots of washing lately and lots coming up, hopefully I can sell enough to afford the investment without debt. Want a bigger skid pump. I did my first roof today, mixed it on a 50 gallon drum and mounted the bandit on top. One of the worst homes I have ever cleaned. I Got busy and forgot to take pics.


----------



## Ultimate

Good to hear Tommy. You have an untapped market there. Don't hesitate to call if you need to.


----------



## Ultimate

Here's a clean looking set up I found Tommy.


----------



## straight_lines

Well the money I had save for a dual axle with will be spent on a new heat pump.  

So probably until next year I will have to make the single axle work. I have one 100 gal tank for water and I will be adding another for the roof pump, or I may just use a 55 gal drum. Got some reels today, and I have an old one for water hoses that I will be repainting and mounting. 

Going to sand and paint the trailer as well as doing something to the decking boards. Corrosion is going to be an issue I can already see, what are some of the best ways to deal with it? 

I know the metal reels will end up rusting as well as the steel on the trailer. Wire brush and kem kromik every year? 

I will be laying out the trailer some time next week hopefully and can get all this work done.


----------



## Hines Painting

I wonder if something like the roll on bed liner in a can would hold up to the bleach. Could probably paint the whole trailer with it. 

I'm gonna look into it for the ramp of my enclosed trailer. It get's pretty slippery if its raining.


----------



## Dave Mac

Hines Painting said:


> I wonder if something like the roll on bed liner in a can would hold up to the bleach. Could probably paint the whole trailer with it.
> 
> I'm gonna look into it for the ramp of my enclosed trailer. It get's pretty slippery if its raining.



NO it will not at all, I have a rusted out frame to prove this 

I put three coats of herculiner in my trailer on the floor, and the floor support beams are in terrible shape, already had to replace one after third season


----------



## PressurePros

Dave Mac said:


> NO it will not at all, I have a rusted out frame to prove this
> 
> I put three coats of herculiner in my trailer on the floor, and the floor support beams are in terrible shape, already had to replace one after third season


Same for van floors. The combination of abrasion and bleach tears it up.


----------



## PRC

straight_lines said:


> Well the money I had save for a dual axle with will be spent on a new heat pump.
> 
> So probably until next year I will have to make the single axle work. I have one 100 gal tank for water and I will be adding another for the roof pump, or I may just use a 55 gal drum. Got some reels today, and I have an old one for water hoses that I will be repainting and mounting.
> 
> Going to sand and paint the trailer as well as doing something to the decking boards. Corrosion is going to be an issue I can already see, what are some of the best ways to deal with it?
> 
> I know the metal reels will end up rusting as well as the steel on the trailer. Wire brush and kem kromik every year?
> 
> I will be laying out the trailer some time next week hopefully and can get all this work done.


I think kem kromik with some oil topcoat will hold up longer than a year. If you really want to overkill the metal get a zinc primer. 
I haven't tried these new deck restoration products yet. I think SW sells super deck but they're made for docks and such. May work for the planks.


----------



## straight_lines

PressurePros said:


> Same for van floors. The combination of abrasion and bleach tears it up.


I worked for a restoration company that also did a lot of steam cleaning. There were several acidic and other type cleaners we used regularly that were rough. I think his first van only lasted a year or so before it started getting holes in the floor. The second van the boss built out he had it sprayed on both inside and out. 

Much better results this time. The plural component stuff is applied at like 140 degrees. Its much better than the roll on kits.

It doesn't help being in a coastal area where everything rusts anyways.


----------



## Hines Painting

If it's metal, what about having it powder coated? Not sure how much that would cost though.


----------



## straight_lines

Not paying for powder coating the trailer, but I don't think any painted metal will hold up against the corrosiveness of the chemicals we use to wash on a daily basis.

If you want it rust free you will have to repaint often.


----------



## Ultimate

I saw one of these locally over the summer outfitted with the most impressive set up I have ever seen in person. He won't be buying another or fiddling with rust or paint I am pretty sure. All his skids were custom aluminum built also. Aluminum reels. When it becomes something that you are pretty sure you will still be doing in 10 or 20 years, it's a matter of value for dollar and time spent. Long term considerations just like in the services you offer your clients. 



http://www.hoopertrailer.com/78587818Ra.jpg


----------



## Hines Painting

What about plasti-dip? They say its supposed to hold up to road salt, so maybe it would hold up.


----------



## straight_lines

Hose reels. Which would you recommend. Cox seems like decent reels and come in around a mid range price. 

Do you think going all stainless with Summit would be beneficial? Will the higher cost pay off in service life vs a painted steel? 

I have a tendency to over due everything being of the obsessive compulsive type. So I have to keep reminding myself that you don't need the best of everything. In fact I can do the job with what I have now that 2/3 of the washing contractors I am competing against.

Still spending a little more up front and getting more use makes sense to me than replacing something often.


----------



## Dave Mac

I buy the best when it comes to tools, I have Titans SS three years and they are doing great. 
My next HP reels will be electric for sure.


----------



## straight_lines

Dave if I were working alone I would for sure want electric reels. I have one ss Titan on the roof rig. I thought they were well built. 

I don't plan on being in the field at all, and as soon as I can am getting out. I want to do two man crews, things are cranking right now for us.


----------



## straight_lines

So after 533 days this build is finally coming together. 16' dual axel 10 GPM pump, just have to pick up a buffer tank. 

I will be posting some pics. I was determined not to take on debt to build this and I was successful. I have enough maintenance contracts from our past painting and washing clients that it made finishing the build easy.

I wanted to give a shout out to Russ Johnson with Southside Supply. He has been great to work with and prices were competitive. 

http://www.pressurewasherky.us/


----------



## PressurePros

straight_lines said:


> So after 533 days this build is finally coming together. 16' dual axel 10 GPM pump, just have to pick up a buffer tank.
> 
> I will be posting some pics. I was determined not to take on debt to build this and I was successful. I have enough maintenance contracts from our past painting and washing clients that it made finishing the build easy.
> 
> I wanted to give a shout out to Russ Johnson with Southside Supply. He has been great to work with and prices were competitive.
> 
> http://www.pressurewasherky.us/


Awesome and zero business debt is, for me the best way to run a business. Russ is the man. His knowledge of gear is second to none and a super nice guy.


----------



## Ultimate

straight_lines said:


> So after 533 days this build is finally coming together. 16' dual axel 10 GPM pump, just have to pick up a buffer tank.
> 
> I will be posting some pics. I was determined not to take on debt to build this and I was successful. I have enough maintenance contracts from our past painting and washing clients that it made finishing the build easy.
> 
> I wanted to give a shout out to Russ Johnson with Southside Supply. He has been great to work with and prices were competitive.
> 
> http://www.pressurewasherky.us/


That's awesome Tommy. Excited for you. Offer still stands if you want a hand setting things up.

Russ with Southside has proven to be my favorite of all to deal with.


----------



## straight_lines

Ultimate said:


> That's awesome Tommy. Excited for you. Offer still stands if you want a hand setting things up.
> 
> Russ with Southside has proven to be my favorite of all to deal with.


I think we have most of the set up John, I may have to take you up on that. I am dying to put it in service. I do have a question about how to plumb the pump.

Front side is pressure release and supply inlet. 

Back side top is from the unloader but unsure what would be plumbed into it? 

Also how does the unloader bypass get installed?


----------



## Dave Mac

Awesome Tommy, yet another paint contractor getting heavy into the lucartive pressure washing scene, I think we owe Fenner a thank you for all his posting over the years about the washing business, I know that was it for me. And man am I glad I am out of painting now !! 

Tommy 
10 gpm off the gate man you just save yourself a huge learning curve.

Unloader depends if you want to install it on the block or away from the block, most go away from the block I will post a picture in a minute


----------



## Dave Mac

THat arrow is where I feed my pump with a 1 inch hose, put a barb on it

above that is where I put unloader either directly or with a whip hose.

I put my bypass directly on reel swivel, make sure you have quick connects on that injector

cant get pictures to load


----------



## Dave Mac

[/ATTACH]

see if this works


----------



## straight_lines

Dave I do have a block. It's mounted just like this pic, in fact plumbed exactly like this pic. 


Just unsure about that other port. Do you have a wider shot of the bypass?


----------



## straight_lines

Michael has some great videos, watched a few. I thought that the increased flow would shut down the injector but was unsure.


----------



## Ultimate

The part your unsure about in your picture is another inlet to the pump. You have room to feed yours from both sides and it's wise to do so if you can. 

Dave is right, you did good going straight to 10gpm. - Expect to learn a few things from that Predator motor though. Those are bullet holes a friend of mine put in his last year. 

I've got a good space and likely all of the tools to get you set up. You've got my number. I'm happy to help you out.


----------



## Ultimate

straight_lines said:


> Michael has some great videos, watched a few. I thought that the increased flow would shut down the injector but was unsure.
> 
> Demo of down stream injector bypass - YouTube


These are the best videos out for learning about pressure washing imo. Most would be good for teaching new hires the basics as well.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Very excited for you Tommy. One suggestion, if you're not already doing it. Be sure to dual feed your pump. Anything over 5gpm is beneficial for dual feed.


----------



## straight_lines

Still have a few things to finish up but it can be put in service as is. Some fabrication for a platform over the pump where I will mount the gas tank, SC bracket and spare holder, tool box, get a vice and mount it, some plumbing for the 1/2 reel, I need a fitting for my float valve so I can finish the supply, and get the graphics installed. 

Crazy the amount of water this pumps, coming from a 4.5 gpm set up it's a big upgrade. I think we put about a 1/2 quart to much oil into the motor. When we first started and ran it initially things were fine, fixed a few leaks and restarted. When I flipped the injector bypass to get soap and the motor went under full load it was rolling smoke. 

Just knew something had broken in the motor, but its fine. I start training my tech Monday, should be a fun and profitable week. A few pics as promised, it's still a mess right now don't judge..

Thanks for all the help and encouragement I have gotten from friends here.


----------



## Dave Mac

looks like money right there, my prediction and I call with in two years maybe three at the most you will be out of painting 100% mark my words. You will probably disagree now but you will see


----------



## CApainter

Really nice set up!

Having outsourced pressure washing for a number of projects, I can attest to the business opportunities in my area. I've probably used my 24 foot aluminum extension pole once since I bought it at Ken's recommendation about four years ago. 

And although California has suffered drought in the past several years, there seems to be plenty of recycled water available. Have any of you pressure washing contractors used recycled water for projects?


----------



## straight_lines

Dave Mac said:


> looks like money right there, my prediction and I call with in two years maybe three at the most you will be out of painting 100% mark my words. You will probably disagree now but you will see


Dave most all of our washing jobs right now are part of our maintenance program, or are up sells from our painting and remodeling business. We warranty our paint jobs but only if they get it washed by us. So far I have only had a handful of clients that don't go for it. :thumbsup:

I have some marketing plans to implement specifically for washing. 

I can't find enough painters to do the jobs we have booked right now, I would probably get out today if I could. I can't pay myself enough an hour to apply paint. So frustrated with our paint company right now.


----------



## Dave Mac

Tommy believe me I can relate


----------



## Ultimate

CApainter said:


> Really nice set up!
> 
> Having outsourced pressure washing for a number of projects, I can attest to the business opportunities in my area. I've probably used my 24 foot aluminum extension pole once since I bought it at Ken's recommendation about four years ago.
> 
> And although California has suffered drought in the past several years, there seems to be plenty of recycled water available. Have any of you pressure washing contractors used recycled water for projects?


Not sure exactly what you mean by recycled water. If you are referring to some very large holding tank or pond of recycled water to use for pressure washing only, that's definitely an interesting concept I have never really seen. - On few occasions overall I hear about folks having tankers bring water to job sites. Then there is also the ability to use one tank of water over and over with little loss using vacuum systems and filtration. Expensive equipment.


----------



## Ultimate

straight_lines said:


> Still have a few things to finish up but it can be put in service as is. Some fabrication for a platform over the pump where I will mount the gas tank, SC bracket and spare holder, tool box, get a vice and mount it, some plumbing for the 1/2 reel, I need a fitting for my float valve so I can finish the supply, and get the graphics installed.
> 
> Crazy the amount of water this pumps, coming from a 4.5 gpm set up it's a big upgrade. I think we put about a 1/2 quart to much oil into the motor. When we first started and ran it initially things were fine, fixed a few leaks and restarted. When I flipped the injector bypass to get soap and the motor went under full load it was rolling smoke.
> 
> Just knew something had broken in the motor, but its fine. I start training my tech Monday, should be a fun and profitable week. A few pics as promised, it's still a mess right now don't judge..
> 
> Thanks for all the help and encouragement I have gotten from friends here.


Looks good Tommy. What's up with the truck pulling that trailer? I see it's wrapped. That yours?


----------



## straight_lines

Yes had it for almost two years now.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Nice trailer and nice truck Tommy!! :thumbup:


----------

